# Hello from Upstate New York



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT Eric


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Eric welcome to AT! I live in Albany county too,how was your deer season last fall?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Overtkill. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

